# Slick-tail Mafia?



## locknut (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wondering guys..........you know what I heard


----------



## deramey67 (Sep 1, 2009)

what did you hear all ears here


----------



## locknut (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't want to be spreading any rumors about blue dogs, possums, nite champion casts, or anything like that.  Just something I heard, that I know can't be true.  Just thought the Mafia might want to straighten this out.  What say ye, godfather?


----------



## willcox (Sep 1, 2009)

Been waiting on you ole go yonder. Really nothing to say but when he trees he has the meat! Funny thing is there were three other dogs within spitting distance of his tree with nothing in theirs. So i figure they werent quite as accurate. Dissapointing but got to take the bad with the good i reckon. Hows old lackhunt doin?HOPE THIS CLEARS THINGS UP FOR YOU . ONE THING ABOUT IT NOTHING TO HIDE HERE . YOU WONT FIND US HID UNDER A ROCK WHEN THINGS GO BAD. AINT NO SCAREDY CATS HERE .


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 1, 2009)

locknut said:


> I don't want to be spreading any rumors about blue dogs, possums, nite champion casts, or anything like that.  Just something I heard, that I know can't be true.  Just thought the Mafia might want to straighten this out.  What say ye, godfather?



LOL word spreads like wild fire in a Watermelon patch

Are ya gonna haul the DIRT ROAD SPORT to the Oaks this week ????? Gonna be a long ride if lack to hunt does the same thing he did in Tucky!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clp286 (Sep 2, 2009)

locknut said:


> I don't want to be spreading any rumors about blue dogs, possums, nite champion casts, or anything like that.  Just something I heard, that I know can't be true.  Just thought the Mafia might want to straighten this out.  What say ye, godfather?



just got in from takin the ol blue dog for a stroll in the park. treed sum coons with him also, i think that what happened this past wkend was a fluke, or maybe he is just a typical blue dog= trees coons consitantly and has a bad nite every now and again. Now.. you walcur guys also experience the samething we did, exept its more often for yall. its a fluke when a walcur trees and has a coon instead of just a tree.. Sry guys just posting the facts.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 2, 2009)

clp286 said:


> just got in from takin the ol blue dog for a stroll in the park. treed sum coons with him also, i think that what happened this past wkend was a fluke, or maybe he is just a typical blue dog= trees coons consitantly and has a bad nite every now and again. Now.. you walcur guys also experience the samething we did, exept its more often for yall. its a fluke when a walcur trees and has a coon instead of just a tree.. Sry guys just posting the facts.



i think what that blue dog did was called being a dog! any dog of any breed can have a bad night at the drop of a hat. lord knows mine has his!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> i think what that blue dog did was called being a dog! any dog of any breed can have a bad night at the drop of a hat. lord knows mine has his!


I think a possum is about the only thing slow enough for a blue dog to tree myself..They cant tree one of those if it makes a lap or 2 around a corn field


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 2, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I think a possum is about the only thing slow enough for a blue dog to tree myself..They cant tree one of those if it makes a lap or 2 around a corn field



Why is it you always gotta cast stones at the blue dogs ???? Is it the only cast you can win


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh ok.. now here we go bashing these slick treeing walkers again. You guys are outrageous. I mean thats all you guys ever say is slick treeing idiots. If you look at the all time money leaders how many blue dogs are up there??? just a question...also go to the national male and female race. There is a blue dog in each catagory so great job. If you do the math i think that walcurs(slick treeing idiots) pretty well dominate. Just my opinion though.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 2, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Oh ok.. now here we go bashing these slick treeing walkers again. You guys are outrageous. I mean thats all you guys ever say is slick treeing idiots. If you look at the all time money leaders how many blue dogs are up there??? just a question...also go to the national male and female race. There is a blue dog in each catagory so great job. If you do the math i think that walcurs(slick treeing idiots) pretty well dominate. Just my opinion though.



Shear #'s there Fathead!!!!!!!  If there were 20m illionThousand Bluedogs like there are Walcurs then the #'s would be closer........ Anybody can own a Walcur but a real coon hunter owns a Blue Dog !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO SAY"S THE BLUE DOG MAFIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 2, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Oh ok.. now here we go bashing these slick treeing walkers again. You guys are outrageous. I mean thats all you guys ever say is slick treeing idiots. If you look at the all time money leaders how many blue dogs are up there??? just a question...also go to the national male and female race. There is a blue dog in each catagory so great job. If you do the math i think that walcurs(slick treeing idiots) pretty well dominate. Just my opinion though.



By the way I think this was an A and B convo so C your way out of it PhatHead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why ya wanna highjack somebody's thread


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh I guess thats what it is...I figured if these blue dogs were such a hot comodity then everybody would have one. Whenever the bluedogs become a superpower like the walkers maybe the table will turn. I just dont see that happening anytime soon, If the numbers talk then i would say that the walkers were the best. more people buy things that a worth having


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 2, 2009)

Team Locknut and Team Jarv are one in the same bud. That gives me all the right to be on this thread


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 2, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Oh I guess thats what it is...I figured if these blue dogs were such a hot comodity then everybody would have one. Whenever the bluedogs become a superpower like the walkers maybe the table will turn. I just dont see that happening anytime soon, If the numbers talk then i would say that the walkers were the best. more people buy things that a worth having



You beatin a dead horse there Phathead!!! Quality over quanity at the Blue Dog Mafia Kennels....
I guess we don't hunt what the IN crowd hunts cause we like to see coon eyes anyway when we hunt !!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I'll never lace my boots up to Walk a Walcur to the woods.....

Once again the Finger gets pointed at the Mafia when a Walcur starts it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 2, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Team Locknut and Team Jarv are one in the same bud. That gives me all the right to be on this thread



So what ya got in this hunt ???? A me too dog!!!! Is that you???


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

my dog is far from a me too dog, and i dont know what quality you are talking about. I rarely walk to a tree and dont see coon eyes lookin down. Maybe yall should examine the eyes harder. Some of these coon eyes yall are sein might be possums. If quality was the case then there would be more of them. The best hunters hunt the best dogs thats why there are more walkers


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> my dog is far from a me too dog, and i dont know what quality you are talking about. I rarely walk to a tree and dont see coon eyes lookin down. Maybe yall should examine the eyes harder. Some of these coon eyes yall are sein might be possums. If quality was the case then there would be more of them. The best hunters hunt the best dogs thats why there are more walkers



Must have been rare at the last hunt in Irwinville then cause I did not see ya leave with any money..... Oh ya and sorry to step on your toes there Mr. Purfect..................


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Oh I guess thats what it is...I figured if these blue dogs were such a hot comodity then everybody would have one. Whenever the bluedogs become a superpower like the walkers maybe the table will turn. I just dont see that happening anytime soon, If the numbers talk then i would say that the walkers were the best. more people buy things that a worth having



OBOMA HAD THE NUMBERS TOO, HIS BABBLING AND SLICK TREEING CATCHING UP TO HIM JUST AS IT WILL THE SUPERPOWERS. THIS BROKEN RECORD IS GETTING OLD.=.....Is What I Like YOU OUGHT TO GHANGE YOUR NAME TO IMANUT LOVER


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh if i had a me too dog then i would have won??? That makes no sense at all. What check did the bluedogs take home. The same check i did. But at least my dog wasnt treeing on a fence. You got a lot of room to talk you didnt even hunt. How many hours a week do you really go hunting to. I mean you sit behind a computer when you should be training. But i can bet you i have left from a hunt with the money more times than you...


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

well him and ole sam are both about the same age. one is a platinum champion and a grandnite and one is not. So which band wagon should i jump  on


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> oh if i had a me too dog then i would have won??? That makes no sense at all. What check did the bluedogs take home. The same check i did. But at least my dog wasnt treeing on a fence. You got a lot of room to talk you didnt even hunt. How many hours a week do you really go hunting to. I mean you sit behind a computer when you should be training. But i can bet you i have left from a hunt with the money more times than you...



blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

Is that all you can say..blah blah...maybe the truth has finally got you tongue tied


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> is that all you can say..blah blah...maybe the truth has finally got you tongue tied



6 hrs till daylight load up and come on over


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah, six hours til i got class to or i would


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Oh if i had a me too dog then i would have won??? That makes no sense at all. What check did the bluedogs take home. The same check i did. But at least my dog wasnt treeing on a fence. You got a lot of room to talk you didnt even hunt. How many hours a week do you really go hunting to. I mean you sit behind a computer when you should be training. But i can bet you i have left from a hunt with the money more times than you...



So it's all about me now... Son Let me tell ya one thing I was huntin long before ya even had green stains in your draws .... I did not hunt cause it was my son Birthday so when ya get a son you do the right thing and be with him cause Blood is thicker than water.... Just cause I'm on here don't mean I ain't workin with my dogs it just means I ain't huntin right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You may have left from a hunt more times with money than me on coons  but what does that make you ???????? 

Better than me I don't think so 


I don't have a Problem with You Phathead  !!!! Just your keystroke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

Always something aint it.holler when you get some of what your favorite dog is named. Later


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Is that all you can say..blah blah...maybe the truth has finally got you tongue tied



So tell us what ya did on the Pleasure hunt that nite in Irwin Co.??????????


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

HA wilcox is to funny. just go to a hunt and hunt a dog. I came to ocilla and hunted one night. you were nowhere to be found


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

well i did not make one tree and the one tree i walked to didnt seem to have a coon in it plain and simple.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> HA wilcox is to funny. just go to a hunt and hunt a dog. I came to ocilla and hunted one night. you were nowhere to be found



Willcox was not the one that said ..    I did  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just like a Walcur man to walk away from a tree with a coon in it and call it slick............


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

If you would have shown me a coon i would say that i saw one. But point blank there was no coon up there that i saw.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

i can promise you that the only coon i saw the  whole night was layed up on the edge of a field. and no dog ever got up under him


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> If you would have shown me a coon i would say that i saw one. But point blank there was no coon up there that i saw.



If ya say so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good nite


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

You know just as well as i do that the tree all 5 of us walked to did not have a coon in it. You can say what you want to about that. I mean i call it like i see it. You can call me a liar if you want to but the only one making things up is you bud.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

When you and chase went to get sam up at 5 in the mornin why he was boo hooing around a water hole. yall said he had a  coon when yall got back. I never heard him treeing just barking like he had been for the previous hour. But its yalls word versus mine. We all know how it is walking to that last tree with no one around. They always have that one


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> When you and chase went to get sam up at 5 in the mornin why he was boo hooing around a water hole. yall said he had a  coon when yall got back. I never heard him treeing just barking like he had been for the previous hour. But its yalls word versus mine. We all know how it is walking to that last tree with no one around. They always have that one



If ya say so !!!!!!!!!!!!! He was treed for more than an Hour and stayed there will yours?

But I'm just a puter hunter anyway what do I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

well why did we sit in the truck for 45 min if he was treed. Tell  me that....please...Most people dont sit in the truck while i dog is treed and i am sure that we didnt either


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> well why did we sit in the truck for 45 min if he was treed. Tell  me that....please...Most people dont sit in the truck while i dog is treed and i am sure that we didnt either



Not My dog to tell you why Babyteeth did not tree him ... I told him he was treed an hour before we went and got him out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

Obviously you are right about that. Cause when you are hunting you go to the dog when they are treed. We sat in the truck on the dirt road for 45 before yall decided to go get sam before he got even further, which makes no sense because a dog that is treed doenst move lol....so you can say whatever makes you happy but the facts are right there.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh, ok so there are the excuses rolling in. I am sure if he was treed Chase would have went and got him. Which leads me to my point...he was not treed.. The story was now maybe not word for word...... "when we got close enough to put a light on him he came treed and he had the coon." Which means he was trailing as yall walked in to him and when the light hit him he fell treed and had the coon.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

those were yalls words


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

but i am bout to get off of here. It has been fun


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

What do you own that you are hauling to the hunts?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Obviously you are right about that. Cause when you are hunting you go to the dog when they are treed. We sat in the truck on the dirt road for 45 before yall decided to go get sam before he got even further, which makes no sense because a dog that is treed doenst move lol....so you can say whatever makes you happy but the facts are right there.



Again not my dog to call on that mine was in the box .... but was the GPS lieing on his movement or was he showin treed I can't remeber.... Help me out !!!!!!! But he was on the same tree for over an hour while you and Babyteeth and Johnny Three tooth walked to find your dog and Johnny's... Sam was acroos the dirt road me 1in on the coon


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice chattin with the IN Crowd again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

Funny how these threads always get hi jacked by c rate handlers that dont even own dogs.just amazes me how defensive they get about their breed but yet they own nothing! Coat tail riders ! 








Prowd dog owner!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Why is it you always gotta cast stones at the blue dogs ????


I stayed out of it untill one of the bluedogs handlers talked about all walcur dogs And the other reason is..I just dont like em








Prowd dog owner!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)

willcox said:


> Funny how these threads always get hi jacked by c rate handlers that dont even own dogs.just amazes me how defensive they get about their breed but yet they own nothing! Coat tail riders !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That goes for all color of breeds..Even bluedog folks on here Ya'll have sure been busy this evening


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> That goes for all color of breeds..Even bluedog folks on here Ya'll have sure been busy this evening



We have not said a word in a while , but when ya get called out then ya gotta defend yourself.............

All I gotta say is come get ya some Monday nite in Irwinville at 8pm  PKC Style


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

ga dawg said:


> that goes for all color of breeds..even bluedog folks on here Ya'll have sure been busy this evening



i dont know any bluedog folks on here that dont own their own dog. It just seems like there is a lot of trash talked on here by folks that dont even own a dog.  Maybe they have a buddy with a few dogs that lets them tag along or handle a dog sometimes to create an extra cast or something. Or they are on the dogs for sale part looking for a dog all the time. Call me crazy but i dont think folks like that have any right talking trash bout other folks dogs and they aint even got a dog to throw in the fight.


----------



## locknut (Sep 3, 2009)

Amazing the things you can learn on this computer........like the fact that folks hunt Walkers just because they are popular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



J. Boswell.............On the "band wagon" since 1975.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)

willcox said:


> i dont know any bluedog folks on here that dont own their own dog. It just seems like there is a lot of trash talked on here by folks that dont even own a dog.  Maybe they have a buddy with a few dogs that lets them tag along or handle a dog sometimes to create an extra cast or something. Or they are on the dogs for sale part looking for a dog all the time. Call me crazy but i dont think folks like that have any right talking trash bout other folks dogs and they aint even got a dog to throw in the fight.


I dont care anything about calling any folks out personally..I'll just bash the breed as a whole and listen to the bluedog bunches cry and whine and make excuses for loosing


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> We have not said a word in a while , but when ya get called out then ya gotta defend yourself.............
> 
> All I gotta say is come get ya some Monday nite in Irwinville at 8pm  PKC Style


I need a roll eyes smiley face for you  Produce that pkc hunt date list for Irwinville..That way I can give you fair warning about the night your going to LOOSE...You could go ahead and stay at home then...I hope ya'll are having some hunts with the leaves off..I aint coming down that far and hunting against a bunch of circle/SLICK treeing bluedogs this time of year..


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

ga dawg said:


> i dont care anything about calling any folks out personally..i'll just bash the breed as a whole and listen to the bluedog bunches cry and whine and make excuses for loosing



thats my point exactly. We all get on here and have a little fun but there always seems to be somebody that comes along wanting to personally call someone or their dog out  and as s tated earlier some of them dont even feed a dog of their own!  If an owner or handler wants to bring a specific dog up thats on him or her but team slick walker or team blue shouldnt be bringing up other folks dogs. Jmo LEY ME WORRY BOUT WHAT I AM FEEDING CAUSE I OWN IT!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Sep 3, 2009)

willcox said:


> i dont know any bluedog folks on here that dont own their own dog. It just seems like there is a lot of trash talked on here by folks that dont even own a dog.  Maybe they have a buddy with a few dogs that lets them tag along or handle a dog sometimes to create an extra cast or something. Or they are on the dogs for sale part looking for a dog all the time. Call me crazy but i dont think folks like that have any right talking trash bout other folks dogs and they aint even got a dog to throw in the fight.




I'll tell ya one thing for sure Willcox...you can run ol phathead in the dirt all you want to about not "owning" a dog, but what that boy has done is turned Phear around in a complete 180.  Not trying to blow her up or anything, but your name doesn't have to be on the papers for your dog to be credible.  

Along the same lines is the dog that I hunt.  I am not listed as an owner, because I was not a PKC member when I got him.  Does that make me not welcome to post on here?  

All this is the reason why I avoid hunting with you and JMFD...if it goes well (i.e. making a tree with no coon) for yall, it gets brought up on here about how much better blues are than walkers.  If it goes well for us, it is just dirt under the rug.  You have never heard me, phathead, or anyone that hunts with us night in and out bragging on our dogs or running anybody in the dirt when the outcome swings in our favor.  I look forward to drawing you one day....*when you actually put one in a hunt!!!!*


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)

willcox said:


> thats my point exactly. We all get on here and have a little fun but there always seems to be somebody that comes along wanting to personally call someone or their dog out  and as s tated earlier some of them dont even feed a dog of their own!  If an owner or handler wants to bring a specific dog up thats on him or her but team slick walker or team blue shouldnt be bringing up other folks dogs. Jmo LEY ME WORRY BOUT WHAT I AM FEEDING CAUSE I OWN IT!


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> i'll tell ya one thing for sure willcox...you can run ol phathead in the dirt all you want to about not "owning" a dog, but what that boy has done is turned phear around in a complete 180.  Not trying to blow her up or anything, but your name doesn't have to be on the papers for your dog to be credible.
> 
> Along the same lines is the dog that i hunt.  I am not listed as an owner, because i was not a pkc member when i got him.  Does that make me not welcome to post on here?
> 
> All this is the reason why i avoid hunting with you and jmfd...if it goes well (i.e. Making a tree with no coon) for yall, it gets brought up on here about how much better blues are than walkers.  If it goes well for us, it is just dirt under the rug.  You have never heard me, phathead, or anyone that hunts with us night in and out bragging on our dogs or running anybody in the dirt when the outcome swings in our favor.  I look forward to drawing you one day....*when you actually put one in a hunt!!!!*



better go back and do your homework there gatorsucker. I aint never brought up anything about someone elses dog that didnt hit mine first. Go back and research it there bud. You and phathead are the ones that bring names into it. Just like you saying i am running phatheads name in the mud. I never mentioned his name you did .you need to check your facts and look at the very beginning of this post . I have never said my dog was better than anyone elses or any kind of wonder dog all i have ever said is he will tree a coon.   Again check your facts: See who brought sams name into this . The only dog i have any mentioned is a stab back at the original poster and thats between me and him and i think me and him are man enough to take it. Your boy brought sam into it again about a fence. But im not going to run the dog he hunts down. Its all about blueticks vs walkers on here. You boys need to get some thicker skin cause yall are the ones that get bent out of whack and make it personal. LIKE I SAID EARLIER AND BY YOUR OWN ADMISSION YALL DONT EVEN HAVE ANY DOGS IN YOUR NAMES AND YALL  KEEP COMING ON HERE RUNNING MY DOG DOWN. WHY DOES IT SEEM TO BOTHER YALL SO BAD THAT I DONT GET TO MANY HUNTS? THATS MY PERROGATIVE. I AM NOT A GOOD HANDLER. NERVES GET TO ME. BETTER FOR ME NOT TO WASTE MY MONEY HANDLING. AS IVE TOLD YOU BEFORE YALL CAN COME ANY NIGHT FOR A HUNT I DONT NEED A SANCTIONED HUNT TO GO HUNTING WITH SOMEONE.
NUFF SAID. I AM THRU WITH THIS THREAD. DO YOUR RESEARCH AND YOU WILL FIND ME TO BE RIGHT AND YOU AND YOUR PHAT BUDDY NEED TO LEAVE SAM OUT OF YOUR POSTS


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

Well now we gotta call me phat buddy...real cute. And i believe yall went to bashing someone elses dog(locknut) before i ever said anything about..well i cant say his name....so the possum/fence treeing dog i spoke of earlier. And about me owning a dog...no i dont own her. But I can guarantee i have walked more hours behind her than anyone else. From april to september i may have missed 8 nights of hunting/training. And i hunted her everynight. So i think that gives me all the right to talk about what i feel like talking about


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 3, 2009)

And about bringing stuff up. The only thing that you can say bad about my dog is that she isnt mine. If you had something on her like slick treeing or treeing a possum you could use that. But since me not owning her is all you got i guess you have to use that...have a great day


----------



## willcox (Sep 3, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> well now we gotta call me phat buddy...real cute. And i believe yall went to bashing someone elses dog(locknut) before i ever said anything about..well i cant say his name....so the possum/fence treeing dog i spoke of earlier. And about me owning a dog...no i dont own her. But i can guarantee i have walked more hours behind her than anyone else. From april to september i may have missed 8 nights of hunting/training. And i hunted her everynight. So i think that gives me all the right to talk about what i feel like talking about





.....is what i like said:


> and about bringing stuff up. The only thing that you can say bad about my dog is that she isnt mine. If you had something on her like slick treeing or treeing a possum you could use that. But since me not owning her is all you got i guess you have to use that...have a great day



like i stated before go to the first post of this thread and tell me again who started what. And like i said that was a little poking between us and locnut. I think he can take up for hisself. Every dog has had a bad night and the dog you hunt is no different. I am not going to stoop to your level and air something out on here even though i could ESPECIALLY WHEN IT AINT YOURS. PROUD FOR YOU ON THE JOB YOU HAVE DONE WITH HER. CONGRATS! If yall and jimmy want to get on here and bash each others dogs go ahead but leave my dog out of it and yes that includes jimmy too. If you cant get on here and have a little walker vs bluetick fun without singling someones dog out then you need to mind your own business. Nuff said


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 3, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> And about bringing stuff up. The only thing that you can say bad about my dog is that she isnt mine. If you had something on her like slick treeing or treeing a possum you could use that. But since me not owning her is all you got i guess you have to use that...have a great day



just remember i was on ur cast this past Saturday and i know what happened on the the first turn out so don't get to bragging to high would hate for everyone to know that she pulled to a blue dog that had the meat( and yes i got the bawls to say that might left don't know why but he did just one of those nites for mine to act stupid)


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Glad to see some other Blue dogs chime in .....


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 3, 2009)

where is the mafia in Indiana?  Did yall make it up here?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I'll tell ya one thing for sure Willcox...you can run ol phathead in the dirt all you want to about not "owning" a dog, but what that boy has done is turned Phear around in a complete 180.  Not trying to blow her up or anything, but your name doesn't have to be on the papers for your dog to be credible.
> 
> Along the same lines is the dog that I hunt.  I am not listed as an owner, because I was not a PKC member when I got him.  Does that make me not welcome to post on here?
> 
> All this is the reason why I avoid hunting with you and JMFD...if it goes well (i.e. making a tree with no coon) for yall, it gets brought up on here about how much better blues are than walkers.  If it goes well for us, it is just dirt under the rug.  You have never heard me, phathead, or anyone that hunts with us night in and out bragging on our dogs or running anybody in the dirt when the outcome swings in our favor.  I look forward to drawing you one day....*when you actually put one in a hunt!!!!*



Sorry for giving ya a reason not to hunt with me and Willcox 

One thing about it you sure ain't no better than us We all put our pants on the same way ...

Mr Gator I have never said anything about your dogs but if ya wanna give me and you a chance to bash or praise our dogs all ya gotta do is come hunt with me and the Godfather ..... That is an open invite for you Mr Gator


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 3, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> where is the mafia in Indiana?  Did yall make it up here?



Babyteeth is huntin the PKC


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah well who won the cast. I should not have treed her when i did poor judgement call on my part......As for the bluedog member up in indiana, my boy bighead baby T. I think he is starting to see the light...
Dog: Hunter 
Handler: Chase Phillips 
Owner: Kerry Rooks 
A walker dog and he won his cast...congrats Chase


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Sep 4, 2009)

But just to clarify she did pull some minus for leaving a tree. My fault on calling her to quick


----------



## clp286 (Sep 4, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> But just to clarify she did pull some minus for leaving a tree. My fault on calling her to quick



oh yea, im up here in indiana won a cast last nite. and yes everyone it was with a walcur, sometimes you gota do things u dnt like but ol well he treed a coon, got beat in the lasst 2 min. 2 nitesam treed 2 coons but the last 1 didnt get scored b/c he was 1.6 but thats the way it goes


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 4, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Yeah well who won the cast. I should not have treed her when i did poor judgement call on my part......As for the bluedog member up in indiana, my boy bighead baby T. I think he is starting to see the light...
> Dog: Hunter
> Handler: Chase Phillips
> Owner: Kerry Rooks
> A walker dog and he won his cast...congrats Chase



See this right here is mine and Willcox's beef If Babyteeth had been huntin a blue dog this would have never got a post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox (Sep 4, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> See this right here is mine and Willcox's beef If Babyteeth had been huntin a blue dog this would have never got a post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WELL YOU KNOW SOME FOLKS LIKE TO STIR A LITTLE. YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO SOMETIMES. BABYTEETH TOLD ME HE FELT LIKE HE HADNT HAD A SHOWER IN A WEEK THE WHOLE TIME HE WAS HANDLING THE HOLSTEIN. KINDA NASTY HE SAID HE RAN THE MOTEL OUT OF HOT WATER WHEN HE GOT IN THAT NIGHT


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 4, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Yeah well who won the cast. I should not have treed her when i did poor judgement call on my part......



just keeping u honest ole boy


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya'll have all lost your minds!!!!!


----------

